

Lawsuit Posits Social Network Connects Are A Non-Compete Violation - marilyn
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/06/lawsuit-posits-social-network-connects-are-a-non-compete-violation/

======
brown9-2
The former employer is suing the employee for attempting to recruit it's
employees by connecting to and communicating with them on LinkedIn.

The article seems to be concerned with the first part of this - does
connecting to someone on a social media site constitute recruitment?

This seems to completely miss the meat of the lawsuit buried on the second
page of the article:

 _The TEKsystems complaint lists a specific example of a LinkedIn
communication where Hammernik appears to be inviting a employee of the firm to
join her new company._

